# M$ Word 2003: Linien fest verbinden?



## maxx2003 (21. Oktober 2005)

HI

Wie kann man 2 gezeichnete Linien fest verbinden, so dass eine feste Form eines "T" erzeugt wird?

THX

mfg maxx


----------



## shirib (21. Oktober 2005)

maxx2003 am 21.10.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Wie kann man 2 gezeichnete Linien fest verbinden, so dass eine feste Form eines "T" erzeugt wird?
> 
> ...


Gewünschte Linien machen, dann beide Linien markieren, Rechtsklick und Unterpunkt Gruppierung.


----------



## maxx2003 (21. Oktober 2005)

Danke, hat geklappt.  

EDIT: Kann man auch ein gleichmäßiges "T" mit den Linien verbinden, d. h. das die mittlere Linie genau in der Mitte steht?

mfg maxx


----------



## shirib (21. Oktober 2005)

maxx2003 am 21.10.2005 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, hat geklappt.
> 
> EDIT: Kann man auch ein gleichmäßiges "T" mit den Linien verbinden, d. h. das die mittlere Linie genau in der Mitte steht?
> 
> mfg maxx


Naja, du könntest mal einen kleinen Trick probieren. Zwei Linien erstellen, Rechtsklick und auf AutoForm formatieren und auf Registerkarte "Layout", dort wählst du dann bei "Horizontaler Ausrichtung" Zentriert. Das machst du bei beiden Linien und verbindest dann diese. Normalerweise müsste die senkrechte Linie genau in der Mitte stehen.


----------



## maxx2003 (22. Oktober 2005)

shirib am 21.10.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 21.10.2005 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, auch das hat geklappt.
War für mich eine neue Richtung in Word, die ich bisher nie angewandt hatte.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

mfg maxx


----------



## shirib (22. Oktober 2005)

maxx2003 am 22.10.2005 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> mfg maxx


Gern geschehen.


----------

